# fehler beim deployen von ear file



## hasALookOnEE (23. Okt 2010)

Hi,

ich bin anfänger. hab ein EJB3 beispiel nach einem buch versucht zu machen (JavaEE5 Master Class) und zwar mit JBoss. Hab nur das buch und nicht die cd mit den files. Problem ist das das ear file nicht geht. 
jedoch wenn ich mein EJB als jar in den jboss deploy ordner leg und dazu meinen webordner "xyz.web" mit den servlet sachen etc dann funktioniert das ganze.

die "anwendung" macht folgendes: es wird eine index.html aufgerufen. diese hat nur einen button. wenn man den button drueckt kommt eine response html mit text.

mit der ear ist das problem, dass die index.html aufgerufen wird aber wenn man den button drueckt kommt eine nameNotFound exception. die fehlermeldung kommt aus meinem servlet und bezieht sich auf meine implementierung vom remote interface. 

und ja..wie gesagt..wenn ich das ganze als ordner und jar deploy geht das wunderbar!! da kommt keine dummes nameNotFound zeugs.

und beim packen in .war und dann .ear  kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen. meine .ear besteht aus dem bean jar und der .war und dem META-INF ordner mit der application.xml und der generierten manifest. in der .war file ist alles gepackt was sich in dem "xzy.web" ordner befindet.

hier noch die application.xml:


```
<application>
	<display-name>EJB Hello World Example</display-name>
	<module>
		<web>
			<web-uri>HelloWorldWeb.war</web-uri>
			<context-root>/EJBHelloWorld</context-root>
		</web>
	</module>
	<module>
		<ejb>HelloWorld.jar</ejb>
	</module>
</application>
```

hab es auch mit einer anderen .ear (die nicht von mir ist) die aenlich meiner ist versucht..da geht es. also ist jboss configuration nicht schuld. der aufbau dieser .ear ist jedoch wie bei meiner bzw ich finde den unterschied nicht

jemand eine idee? oder irgendein snipped den ich posten soll?


----------



## hasALookOnEE (23. Okt 2010)

ich sollte vllt. noch sagen das ich das alles nicht mit einer EE IDE gemacht habe sondern alles zu fuss dh. mit der jar.exe gepackt etc.


----------



## 207 (10. Nov 2010)

hi,

schau dir beim hochfahren von jboss den console output an. irgendwann am ende muesste der jndi name deines beans da stehen. 

mit dem holst du dir wahrscheinlich aus dem Servlet über InitialContext -> lookup deine bean. nachdem du das alles ins ear gepackt hast aendert sich der jndi name. von "mybean/remote" zu "nameVonMeinerEAR/mybean/remote". deswegen ging es als web aber nicht als ear. 

wie gesagt, schau in console und ueberpruef den/die jndi namen

gruß


----------

